
Ask HN: Company I Work for Is Interested in My Side Project - tempaccount111
I&#x27;ve been working on a side project for the past couple of months and the company I work for is interested in probably building it out as a product that we can sell.<p>Since it&#x27;s something that I have been building out on my free time, what are some precautions I should take to ensure that I keep a major ownership in the project and don&#x27;t get sidewinded by the company? I don&#x27;t think they would do that, but I&#x27;ve heard horror stories in the past.
======
davismwfl
This can be tough (but also awesome), whatever you do make sure communication
is clear and there is a written contract in place. Some companies will place
claim on your invention saying you developed it while you were an employee and
so they own it. Depending on your employment agreement and the Country & State
you reside the success of this will depend. But that doesn't stop them from
trying to bully you, so just be cautious.

They may be good people and have no mal intent, but you just need to make sure
you do everything in clear, open communication and in writing for everyone.
And when you talk to them about it just say that, you are just trying to make
sure everything is spelled out and clear so there are no misunderstandings
because you enjoy your work and you love your side project as well. Good
people will be good with that, weasels will get weasely.

